# Loads for 25.06



## chattygranny23 (Oct 18, 2006)

I just purchased a Remington 700CDL 25.06 rifle and am looking for some loads to hunt whitetail deer with. I will be hunting in Missouri. Just was wondering if you could give me some good loads. Right now all that has been shot through the rifle is factory loads. Have been shooting 100gr Fusion bullets.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

AA3100 is awesome with 100gr bullets in the 22" barrel 700 I shoot mostly. Very easy to exceed 3200fps. IMR4831 w/ 100grs has been good in every .25/06 I've worked with, especially with 24" barrels.

I prefer 120gr Partitions for deer hunting since I'm too old fashioned to try any of the copper bullets yet, and my favorite load uses IMR4350 to get almost 3000fps in 22".

It's a great cartridge. Let us know what you load and how it does.


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

117gr Hornady BTSP and IMR 4350.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Mine likes 117gr. Hornady SSTs over 49gr. of IMR-4350 in winchester brass caped with a federal 215 mag primer. I get best accuracy by seating the bullet all the way back to the canular and applying a light crimp.


----------

